# When oh when will she kid ****NOW*** with pics



## BarredRockMomma (Aug 8, 2012)

I have read the "doe code" and am doing everything in my power to follow my part of it. I am not staying home from work I am stressing out that she will go into labor at any moment. Most likley when no one is around, when I am sleeping or other wise occupied. I have gotten a crochet project that I really want to finish down to the last few rounds of the edge. (yes I will post pics of the afghan when I am done).  I have children checking on her frequently and giving detailed reports. I can think about anything else and I am on edge. Running list of who to call/what to do through my mind. Oh and the only adult at the house is sick today so she will be inside not out working in the goat yard as planned.  

I am also "seeing" all the signs listed in the Kidding for beginners post. I have tried to get pics, but she won't let me so, I am pretty sure that my mind is playing tricks on me but you never know.  So I know that this all means that I have a few days to go, because I am not quite to the mumbling fool stage, also she is a FF and this is my first time too, with the first goat that I picked out, named everything.        


I will keep you all posted and add pics when it happens.


----------



## Fluffygal (Aug 8, 2012)

How about a preggars pic?

Yep, pics are a must, even if she don't want to cooperate. 
Hope she pops em babies out soon for ya!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Aug 8, 2012)

I will try for pics tonight


----------



## Dorpers/Mini Nubians (Aug 8, 2012)

We have been breeding Mini Nubians/Nubians since I was 7/8 and the first kidding was so stressful!!  Now our goats kid on their own and they have always kidded healthy beautiful kids.  
Is this her first freshening?  If it is then you might want to be there with her.  
Hope everything goes well!!

Looking forward to the pictures!!! :bun


----------



## lilhill (Aug 8, 2012)

Ahem ... Most importantly, calm down.  If you are stressed, your doe will get stressed.  I am guessing you don't know her due date?  She will probably kid right after one of your checks.  They like to do that with newbies just to drive them crazy.  And, I know you said you read the Doe's Code", but these girls have it memorized and strictly adhere to it.  . Happy kidding!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 8, 2012)

LOL our first kidding was with Enya this past February. My husband still teases me for bringing her into the kidding stall every night a month before she kidded & staying up all night watching her if I thought she had a contraction...... lol


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 8, 2012)

5 minutes after you leave for work. Tops. 

I'm trying to study the doe code for when Sass kids, (when i breed her) , but, I KNOW Sass is gonna be a nut shell and will pop out some more wild child's


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Aug 8, 2012)

Now


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 8, 2012)

Now?  Does that mean labour has begun?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 8, 2012)

Yay!! Can't wait! Don't forget the pics!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Aug 8, 2012)

We have two a buck and a doe


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats!!! I repeat, don't forget the pics!!!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Aug 8, 2012)

Pics first thing in the morning


----------



## lilhill (Aug 9, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 9, 2012)

it's 1st thing in the morning.....  

congrats!


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 9, 2012)

Yup...that is what "now" meant!!!  Congratulations!!!!  Waiting for pics


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 9, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Missy (Aug 9, 2012)

YAY   Congrats!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Aug 9, 2012)

Congrats!  Can't wait for pics.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Aug 9, 2012)

Thor buckling








OMG (Oreo My Goat) (for now) doeling







Rosie and kids














and it is first thing in the morning after chores and coffee


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 9, 2012)

I WANT HER!!   GIMMEE!!!! PU-LEEEAAAAASSE!


----------



## Tmaxson (Aug 9, 2012)

Very cute, thank you for the pictures


----------



## Fluffygal (Aug 9, 2012)

Beautiful babies!
Congrats


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 9, 2012)

I BELIEVE that OMG stands for 'Oreo, MY goat' which means you stole MY goat so rightfully, you must hand her back 


Cuties!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 9, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful goat babies,

i can't decide which one I want most!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## lilhill (Aug 9, 2012)

Gorgeous kids!


----------



## daisychick (Aug 9, 2012)

Both are adorable!  I love the little white patch of hair on little boy's head, soooo cute!


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 9, 2012)

adorable


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 9, 2012)

oh so CUTE!!!!!!  Thanks for the pics...beautiful babies


----------



## Citylife (Aug 10, 2012)

Adorable!  I cant wait till next year when my girls have babies.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Aug 10, 2012)

They are cuties!


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 11, 2012)

Cuties! Congrats!


----------

